
Quest Diagnostics is dismissing temporary, contract workers - zolpidem_dream
https://www.reuters.com/article/brief-quest-diagnostics-inc-is-dismissin/brief-quest-diagnostics-inc-is-dismissing-temporary-contract-workers-idUSFWN2C10SY
======
zolpidem_dream
Letter from CEO Steve Rusckowski
[https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1022079/000094787120...](https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1022079/000094787120000380/ss171507_ex9901.htm)

